# Another Newbie



## unlcky alf

Hi everyone,

Iâ€™ve been lurking for a few weeks and reading through many of the old threads and absorbing loads of great advice. Iâ€™m a recent convert to the hobby and so am still enjoying the honeymoon period before the bank statements begin arriving detailing the expenditure on my new interest. Roy has proved to be a notably inexpensive exception and, as I would probably never have heard of RLT but for this forum, Iâ€™d like to thank both Roy for funding the forum and the mods for donating their time.

Roy:- The straps arrived on Saturday (bloody Christmas post) and have already found new homes, exceptional quality for the price. Just one minor criticism though, your international postage charge for straps is too low, I noticed that the postage charge alone on one of the envelopes was more than the combined P&P which you charge. It certainly wouldnâ€™t bother me if the charge went up 50%, youâ€™ll still be much cheaper than anywhere else I can source straps from, either locally or on the net. By the way, is there any chance youâ€™ll be getting any more of the black â€œOiled leather paddedâ€ back in stock soon?

Merry Christmas to all,

Simon


----------



## Stan

Merry Christmas Simon and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bladerunner

Hope you enjoy the forum Simon.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum Simon









Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your watches, and their new straps


----------



## rhaythorne

Welcome to the forum









"strap*s*" as in the plural of "strap". Clearly the obsession has already taken hold


----------



## Dave ME

Welcome aboard!


----------



## unlcky alf

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I'm sure that I will enjoy the forum, even if my bank manager doesn't










Rhaythorne - The problem is that I need to see a strap in the flesh before I can decide whether or not it suits the watch, so I now have some spares because they just didn't work. Unfortunately I hate to see anything half-finished so I find that I have to buy more watches to suit the redundant straps and the viscious circle continues.

Now, if you'll excuse me I have to go and check the post-box, I'm expecting 2 new Hirsch Liberties.









Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

And so it begins









Welcome to the forum Simon


----------



## hotmog

Welcome Simon. I know we're dying to see what all these straps you've got are attached to.


----------



## unlcky alf

Itâ€™s not much of a collection really Hotmog, the older watches have just been thrown into a box over the course of many years as they have malfunctioned or just been replaced. Iâ€™d forgotten that I had most of them until I had a car accident in April and the bracelet on my Seiko perpetual exploded into many pieces. Whilst I was trying to find a Seiko dealer who was prepared to pull his finger out and order the required parts the insurance company settled the claim and paid out the value of the watch, it had been so long they considered it irreparable. I eventually found a dealer but the lead-time was so long I decided to buy something as a stopgap, that was when I got bitten.

1963 Seiko 66-9990

1973 Seiko 7005-2000

1982 Seiko Sport 100 in need of a new crystal and stem

1980s Casio W-700 strap has disintegrated, donâ€™t think Iâ€™ll bother with this one, never liked it anyway

1990? Casio AW-502 awaiting a new battery

1998 Seiko Perpetual

2006 Festina 100m Chronograph

2006 Seiko Premier Chronograph (May replace the faux alligator with a Hirsch Leonardo)

2006 Seiko 5 President dial

2006 Seiko 5 SNXA09 (Still waiting for a Hirsch Liberty for this one)

2006 Seiko Titanium Kinetic 100m

Sorry about the photo quality, I havenâ€™t bothered with the ones that arenâ€™t working yet.

There should be several other watches but they seem to have gone missing from my â€œwatch coffinâ€ over the years, Iâ€™m not to worried about most of them but there should have been an LCD Citizen which was the first â€œproperâ€ watch that I was given by my father, Iâ€™m a bit miffed about losing that.

Iâ€™m currently looking for a soviet era Russian watch, perhaps a Vostok or Poljot and I could be tempted by a Seiko spirit, or an older Omega Seamaster De Ville. But I will probably have to wait until I have sorted out some better photographic lighting and a light box.

-----------------------

Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

> *2006 Seiko 5 President dial*












That is nice









And a good photo


----------



## hotmog

Great stuff, Simon. Being essentially a technophobe at heart I've always tended towards simplicity of design, and form over too much function, so have never really got into chronographs, but that Seiko Premier looks really different and is very cool.


----------



## unlcky alf

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That is nice


Thanks Mach, particularly nice for what I paid









Iâ€™m the same Hotmog, I have two analogue chronos the Festina which was the only watch the jeweller had at the time which was sufficiently substantial to fill the role of â€œbeaterâ€ and didnâ€™t look like it had just fallen of the back of a pimped-up Cadillac, and the Seiko. I bought the Seiko purely on impulse because it was completely different to anything else I had, I should have thought about that a bit harder, itâ€™s the only recent purchase Iâ€™m not entirely happy with. Had I mulled it over a bit it might have occurred to me that the reason all of my other watches had simpler dials was because thatâ€™s how I like them. I find that many modern watch designers do their very best to obscure the most important function of a watch with extraneous information that you might use once in a blue moon, who really needs a sub-dial to tell them how long it has been since the last leap-year? Iâ€™m hoping that if I exchange the strap for a nice plain brown it *might* encourage me to wear it, itâ€™s only seen about ten minutes of wrist-time so far.









----------------

Simon


----------



## Roy

Welcome Simon hope you enjoy it here,

I did know that the postage prices have not been enough for a while now. I have just increased them a little to cover Royal Mails price rises. Thank you for prompting me to sort it out.









The black oiled leather straps will be in stock next week.


----------



## JoT

Welcome on board Simon


----------



## USEDMODEL

Welcome to







Simon

PS... Some nice photographs.

Roy


----------



## mattjg01

Nice watches Simon, I'm seeing a definite pattern. Those Seikos are great value.

Welcome to the forum.

Matt


----------



## futuristfan

Welcome

Dean


----------



## PaulBoy

Welcome to :rltb: - Enjoy your stay & keep a tight hold on your wallet (unless you fancy a nice Sinn 756 ) ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim

Is there something wrong with my 'puter, these 'new members' on the last few posts appear to be 2 or 3 years old?


----------



## futuristfan

Sorry Guys my fault please put down to rookie error.. It wont happen again.


----------

